# shark river inlet



## Terry (May 25, 2006)

Fish from about 11:00 to3:00 yesterday at fish bridge did'nt have a bite .Fish killies ,spearing and clams seen 1 short flounder pull in. Talk a to the people going they said the same nothing.That's why they call it fishing.Still had a better time then mowing grass. Always another time


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Terry, I fished just north of you. Did you see all of the boats about 1000 feet offshore? All of them were Fluking and catching lots of shorts. You needed to get beyond the bar to get them. Once I figured this out, I got one after another but mostly shorts. 

 They should be in closer soon.


----------

